# slow evolution of XKxRome0ox's 2001 325i



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

from a painful beginning...


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

a slow journey through purgatory...
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=294092>
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=302751>

and rebirth...
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=310677>

and a slow transformation...


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

the metamorphosis is not just an external one...
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=311108>

even internally, it takes several steps...
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=310678>

but things in life come full circle...
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=311117>


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=311114>
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=319402>


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

halfway there...
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=319877>

my efforts paid off...
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=319878>


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

time to leave some things behind...


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

and meet the future headon...
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=311112>
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=320899>


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

updated signature


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

my 325 and my sister's A4


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

another one


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

side profile


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

Accident can't be all bad, nice M68s!!


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

yes, classy evolution.


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

thank you thank you

i am going to lower my car a little bit in a month or two
(gotta save up some money again)

most likely go with UUC v.2 springs... as they're supposed to work well with stock shocks and give it a nice drop that is noticeable but not too low


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Awesome job! :thumbup: It definitely looks better than before.  :angel:


----------

